# Remove 08 Jetta factory premium radio



## nubbythebear (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I have the 08' Jetta SE with the premium sound system (has 6 cd changer in dash). I want to install the dice ipod adapter. How do i go about removing the radio so i can connect the dice adapter. i can't seem to find removal keys that specifically say they can remove 08 jetta premium radios. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Remove 08 Jetta factory premium radio (nubbythebear)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2480895
check out that DIY post in the mk5 forum


----------

